# Interesting study on depressed Mormon women



## Pergamum (Feb 1, 2013)

Study: 'Toxic perfectionism' major part of LDS women's depression | ksl.com



> Striving for perfection may be driving some female members of the Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints to depression, one researcher says.
> 
> Utah Valley University professor Kris Doty looked at depression among LDS women, finding that "toxic perfectionism" was one major factor of depression reported by the group.
> 
> ...


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 1, 2013)

How are Mormon women different from others in this regard? Is depression statistically higher among LDS women than among those who are not LDS?


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 1, 2013)

Two Studies Find Depression Widespread in Utah - ABC News



> A recent study by Mental Health America, the country's oldest independent mental health advocacy organization, ranked Utah the most depressed state in the country.
> 
> Another survey released last week by drug distribution company Express Scripts found that residents of Utah were prescribed antidepressant drugs more than those of any other state and at twice the national average.
> 
> ...


----------



## calgal (Feb 1, 2013)

A few really random thoughts from the snowy Midwest: "Thus onto Eternal Perfection the Honest and Faithful will Go.... but those who reject this glad message (Barf) will never such happiness know." Words from a beloved LDS hymn called We Thank Thee O God for a Prophet. The LDS beliefs do not allow for Grace except after you do all you can do (in other words, no grace). And LDS women are goddesses in training. If they do not look perfect, dress perfectly, submit to their priesthood holder (any LDS male over 12 = priesthood holder) and have perfect kids, it is ALL THEIR FAULT. Think Arminians on steroids with a mystery religion. And being on stage 24/7 takes a toll. LDS women are on stage at home, church, community and with family. It is not about being a Psalm 31 Woman Above Rubies: it is much much worse. Hope that helps!


----------

